# 2013 Mountain Goat Success - Uintas West



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

Since I got some good information from this forum that no doubt helped me arrive at success on my once-in-lifetime rocky mountain goat hunt, I thought I would post a few photos of my trophy. Despite being well within bow range a few times to smaller billies, I elected to take this guy with my rifle with the longest kill shot I have ever made. 

It was a very exciting hunt in some fantastic country, but the neatest thing is that my father of 63 years young was with me throughout and able to climb to my billy for photos and caping. To me, that man is and will always be the definition of tough.

Happy hunting!
Mark


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Color me jealous


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome! That is cool that you had Larry the Cable guy with you in that 3rd pic.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool right there! Wish I had been putting in for goats instead of moose.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful goat!


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

2:22 said:


> Awesome! That is cool that you had Larry the Cable guy with you in that 3rd pic.


lmao

Looks like an awesome hunt!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome. Congratulations! How does mt goat taste?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet! Nothing like sharing something like that with your pops.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool congrats


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

PM Reply sent...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> pretty cool right there! Wish I had been putting in for goats instead of moose.


Great goat and congrats to you for being able to share it with your dad. I echo Utahgolf's comments except I've been putting in for Rocky Mtn Bighorns. I might draw the tag in the next 20 years when I could've been hunting goats NOW!


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Mountain Goat Meat*



35whelen said:


> Awesome. Congratulations! How does mt goat taste?


 I haven't tried any goat yet, but I did save the meat and even have a true "rocky mountain oyster" for the real adventurous.:mrgreen:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

In your third picture it looks like Shaun Labrum was with you on your hunt. Shaun is a great guy. Great Billy.....Big


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome billy!

And bigbr, Had no idea you knew Shaun, I known hin for years to...


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on your success, I'm hoping to draw and get one next year in the same unit.

Smokepole


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny thing a friend of mine says he passed that goat standing on the same rock this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK here's a dumb question...how the heck do you get that thing out....call lifeflight and pretend to be injured and ask for an extraction?/**|**\\


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Awesome billy!
> 
> And bigbr, Had no idea you knew Shaun, I known hin for years to...


GE,

Me too...
I was with Shaun last year when we took two goats off the same unit with in ten minutes of each other. So good to have great friends!
Big


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

bigbr said:


> In your third picture it looks like Shaun Labrum was with you on your hunt. Shaun is a great guy. Great Billy.....Big


This was my first adventure with Shawn who was referred to me by Guy Webster, an outstanding outfitter of the Bookcliffs and particularly the roadless area.

Shawn certainly did not disappoint and the time spent with him and family was truly awesome. To state Shawn knows the Uintas and hunting goats is an understatement.


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Funny thing a friend of mine says he passed that goat standing on the same rock this year.


I will confirm that if he can tell me where he saw the goat... :mrgreen:

PM me if you prefer.


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

How many points did you have to draw?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Razkul99 said:


> This was my first adventure with Shawn who was referred to me by Guy Webster, an outstanding outfitter of the Bookcliffs and particularly the roadless area.
> 
> Shawn certainly did not disappoint and the time spent with him and family was truly awesome. To state Shawn knows the Uintas and hunting goats is an understatement.


I am a happy for you Razkul99, that is a great billy. Ok now is the hard part, not telling the world where Shaun took you as shaun has yet to draw that tag and he has been putting in for years. We got his Niece and good friends wife, both two nice Billies, most likely in the same spot, last year and I was with his brother filming when he killed his big billy four years ago. As the Labrum brothers both had a part in the experiance of harvesting my big billy about eight years ago. You are now part of the family, congratulations.
Big


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

bigbr said:


> I am a happy for you Razkul99, that is a great billy. Ok now is the hard part, not telling the world where Shaun took you as shaun has yet to draw that tag and he has been putting in for years. We got his Niece and good friends wife, both two nice Billies, most likely in the same spot, last year and I was with his brother filming when he killed his big billy four years ago. As the Labrum brothers both had a part in the experiance of harvesting my big billy about eight years ago. You are now part of the family, congratulations.
> Big


Big, your point is well taken and I am hopeful that when a few folks get lucky next year and draw that goat tag they will look up Mr. Labrum. I am also not being shy about returning PMs with his contact info in an effort to return the favor for helping me fill my OIL goat tag in the Uintas.

FWIW, I did go to the spot you are referring to and was able to get within bow range of 2 younger billies. Certainly, a neat spot and one reserved for Shawn to share with whomever he chooses.

I am also pretty excited for him to draw the tag. I have plans to do some scouting for him as I love the country he shared with me and while I can't draw another tag for goats in Utah, I can still try and scout the hell out of them. 

Cheers.


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

hatch000 said:


> How many points did you have to draw?


 Despite having 13+ in neighboring Colorado, I drew in Utah with just 5 points. Cheers!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Razkul99,

Your a class act and I tip my hat to you. Sure hope your doing a full body mount on your goat. If you have not chosen a taxi yet, give Packout a call. Mike done mine and i could not be happier.
The best....Big


----------

